# C.albolabris



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

just got this one, pics arnt the best but will have to do for now.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning mate, that first one is a cracker..
:2thumb:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stunning snake, absolutely lovely. love the vipers to bits!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

should have got a female mate, i would have loaned you my male  

Stunning specimin none the less


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how big is your male Dan?


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

Thats bang on ! love it ... swap's?? .. hahaha


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

haha no way mate:Na_Na_Na_Na: thanks for the comments guys he is a lovely snake.


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

:mf_dribble: Stunning 

Fraser


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice little snake you have there.

Where'd you get it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks mate, it belonged to a guy in Doncaster I think, but came to me through a couple of people that kindly sorted it and brought it down.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

He's a corker!

Are you on MSN? Send me a message if you are.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice Si!


----------



## R.E.P.07 (May 20, 2007)

*...........*

Very nice, very nice indeed


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice picks si


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice pics Si, congrats. : victory:


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome snake bud, so jealous of people with DWA would to have my own licence one day when my little boy is all grown up:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks guys, he is a pretty little snake


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> thanks guys, he is a pretty little snake


I think they are great snakes.

If only they were bigger.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah little being the operative word :lol2:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeah little being the operative word :lol2:


Quite!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> yeah little being the operative word :lol2:


the female is a monster mate:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

